# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  لماذا غسل القدمين ...........؟؟؟؟؟

## HAWATMEH

لماذا تغسل الاقدام ليلة الزواج 



يستخدموا في غسل الارجل : صحن,ماء ورد , ريحان و زهور,مبلغ من المال , مسباح المعرس

الطريقة: 
تضع أرجل العريسين مقابل بعضهم بحيث صبع العريس البهام يقابل صبع العروس البهام 

ويصب عليهم ماء الورد وينثر فوقهم الريحان والورد والفلوس 

ويحطوا فوقهم المسباح ويصلوا على محمد وال محمد.

أتضح أن هذا الشيء أوصى به الرسول (ص) الإمام علي (ع) عندماً تزوج ابنته فاطمة (ع(

أوصى رسول الله (ص) علي أبن أبي (ع) فقال له: ((يا علي إذا دخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفيها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصب الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك, فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك أخرج من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر, وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من البركة, وانزل عليك سبعين رحمة ترفرف على رأس العروس حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك .

ولعل البعض يتساءل لماذا أوصى الشرع الزوج أن يخلع خفي العروس و أن يغسل رجليها ؟؟؟

الجواب هو:
هذه الفتاة عاشت السنين الطويلة في كنف والديها وتلقت منهم الرحمة والحنان والمحبة والتضحية, وأنست بأفراد عائلتها , ثم ترحل عنهم فجأة لتعيش معك في بيتك وهي في لحظة دخول بيتك قلبها مضطرب وفكرها يتضارب قلقة على مستقبلها معك , تريد أن تعرف هل فقدت بدخولها بيتك كل تلك الرحمة والحب والحنان , أم أنها ستجد كل ذلك عندك أيها الشاب.

من هنا جاءنا الأمر المبارك بخلع خفيها وغسل قدميها ليرتفع بهذا العمل قلقها وتطمئن إلى استنادها إلى ركن أمين يحبها ويعطف عليه ويعوضها عن والديها .

فالأنس والمحبة التي تشعرها العروس في هذه اللحظة وهي تنتظر إلى زوجها يغسل قدميها سوف لن تنساهما طول عمرها , ويزيد من وفائها لزوجها.

كل هذا إضافة إلى ما ذكره الرسول (ص) في حديثه من رفع الفقر و استنزال الرحمة والنعمة الإلهية.

لابد من الإشارة هنا أن تواضع الزوج لزوجته يجب أن لا يبعث الغرور والتكبر عند الزوجة, بل يجب أن تتلقاه أنه إظهار للمحبة والحنان.

----------


## nareen

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

